# 2 Questions Before Getting Wheelset



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm about to order a set of wheels from bicyclewheels.com. Two questions before I pull the trigger.

1) My old steel frame has a 127mm rear spacing and the wheels have 120mm hubs. I assume this should not be any problem and there are ways to resolve this yes?

2) Rim choice? Weinmann DP-18 Aero (first choice) vs. Mavic CP22 vs. SUN M13 II vs. SUN CR18? The cost difference is less that $20 so that is not an issue. I like the look of the aero wheel and understand they *can* be stronger.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

MTBMaven said:


> 1) My old steel frame has a 127mm rear spacing and the wheels have 120mm hubs. I assume this should not be any problem and there are ways to resolve this yes?


Yes, it will resolve very easily with a few washers. You could, in a pinch, simply keep tightening your tracknuts to take up what is only 3mm to a side. But washers are the better fix. 

As for the nuances of those rims, I can't say. But at that pricepoint, I'm not sure the differences will be night and day. I'm sure more knowledgeable folks will be along to correct me on that, though.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

MTBMaven said:


> 2) Rim choice? Weinmann DP-18 Aero (first choice) vs. Mavic CP22 vs. SUN M13 II vs. SUN CR18? The cost difference is less that $20 so that is not an issue. I like the look of the aero wheel and understand they *can* be stronger.


I have the Mavic CXP22's from the same place. I weigh 230 and have put several hundred miles on mine with no issues at all. I would suspect the Weinmann's would be comparable to the Mavic's. FWIW, I did not hear good things about the Weinmann box section rims when I was researching.

edit: those Weinmann's looks like tubulars. Hard to tell for sure in the pics.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I have read some questionable feedback on the Weinmann wheels on BikeForum, causing me to consider the Mavic. I wish I could get Velocity Deep Vs for that cost. Dare to dream.

I weigh 180 and will be riding on city streets, 32 or 36? Weight is not my concern, durability is.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MTBMaven said:


> I have read some questionable feedback on the Weinmann wheels on BikeForum, causing me to consider the Mavic. I wish I could get Velocity Deep Vs for that cost. Dare to dream.
> 
> I weigh 180 and will be riding on city streets, 32 or 36? Weight is not my concern, durability is.



Have you checked out IRO wheels?... Tony's wheels are Formula hubs laced to his own labeled rims. The rims are actually Velocity Fusions rims... The best part about his wheels is they come in 126mm spacing too....

Bullet proof wheels...


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I'd go with the Mavic CXP22 rims from that list. I've seen too many reports of quality control issues and general "cheapness feeling" on Weinmann rims to buy them.

The Sun CR18's are good rims but they're wide and heavy. If you ever want to run a tire smaller than 28mm, they're probably not a good choice.

I've been thinking about picking up a set of the Mavics from them myself but I haven't saved up the cash yet.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

MTBMaven said:


> I have read some questionable feedback on the Weinmann wheels on BikeForum, causing me to consider the Mavic. I wish I could get Velocity Deep Vs for that cost. Dare to dream.
> 
> I weigh 180 and will be riding on city streets, 32 or 36? Weight is not my concern, durability is.


Mine are 32's so you should have no problems with them at your weight. I say go with the Mavic's.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Have you checked out IRO wheels?... Tony's wheels are Formula hubs laced to his own labeled rims. The rims are actually Velocity Fusions rims... The best part about his wheels is they come in 126mm spacing too....
> 
> Bullet proof wheels...


bicyclewheels.com Mavic CXP 22: $140
IRO Standard Wheel Silver: $194

The $54 saved gets me my handlebars (Nitto Randonneur $31, freewheel, and cog). I will check shipping difference to see if that changes anything. If this were my main ride or something I knew I was going to use all the time I would totally spring for the nicer wheels (probably a Velocity Deep V and nice hub) but I'm trying to do this on the cheap.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I understand.....I also have a set of the Mavic wheels....No issues with them either...


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I went for 36 open pro's over the 32's. Ive never seen any info on the increased strength, but ll things being equal, they must be a bit stronger (?). I figure it will give me more confidence with kurb hopping etc (I also run 25mm tires to help with that).

Oh, I guess I must weigh 200 right now ... not too sure ... don't want to do the conversion frok Kg's until I lose a little weight.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

CPX 22 - 32h. 36h is overkill as are those trendy boat-anchor Deep Vees.
You might want to check the viability of using washers on the 120mm hubs; might not have enough axle for your spacing - you could always cold-set the frame to 120mm.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

My favorite budget rim is the Salsa Delgao X. It is a box rim, however and not great with tires less than 25c's. You can get them for $32 at AEbike and a few other places...I would go with CXP 22s from the options on your list. The Sun CRs are tank heavy.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

MTBMaven,

Whatever you decide, be sure to give us a report on this outfit's build quality after the first 500 miles or so.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Val_Garou said:


> MTBMaven,
> 
> Whatever you decide, be sure to give us a report on this outfit's build quality after the first 500 miles or so.


Will do.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Val_Garou said:


> MTBMaven,
> 
> Whatever you decide, be sure to give us a report on this outfit's build quality after the first 500 miles or so.


I've got at least 500 miles on mine, including the 75 mile DFW Train-ing ride. No issues at all. They have not even needed the slightest truing. I check them every few weeks. Hubs still run nice and smooth. 

The only comment I would have on the Mavic CXP22's is that the brake surface has a little groove right in the center of the track. I thought it would effect the braking, but it has not.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

Like all others, I got the 22s and they have been fine. I ride them over rough city streets and weigh a lot, they have stayed true and the price can't be beat.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that bicyclewheels.com sources their wheels from J&B. They're whole lineup mirrors what's available from J&B. That's a good thing because those are handbuilt wheels. I have two pairs of the Formula sealed/Sun M13II. Dead true and properly tensioned right out of the box. Even had spoke prep on 'em.

And knowing what the wholesale prices are, I have to say bicyclewheels.com margins are very low. Very fair prices.


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Weights?*



Dave Hickey said:


> Have you checked out IRO wheels?... Tony's wheels are Formula hubs laced to his own labeled rims. The rims are actually Velocity Fusions rims... The best part about his wheels is they come in 126mm spacing too....
> 
> Bullet proof wheels...


Does anyone know the weight of these wheels and the ones at Bicyclewheels? When weights aren't listed, I assume heavy. I did send an email to IRO but have not heard back yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Val_Garou said:


> MTBMaven,
> 
> Whatever you decide, be sure to give us a report on this outfit's build quality after the first 500 miles or so.


Not sure how many miles I have on these wheels now but they have been flawless. They are straight as an arrow. I mainly ride this bike around town to coffee shop, run errands, etc. I would recommend the wheelset bicyclewheels.com to other.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

I purchased a pair of Formula hub/Weinmann LP-18 (semi-aero) wheels from there almost two years ago. I've ridden thousands of miles, over cobblestones, down stairs and every other abuse imaginable and I've never had to true them. What an awesome deal!

Sure, they're a bit heavy, but you get what you pay for...and then some.


----------



## onespeedy (Feb 18, 2007)

I picked up a set of wheels from bicycle wheels.com and have been very happy with the product and service.. :thumbsup:


----------

